# Erythrocyte count for mice



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the average erythrocyte (red blood cell) count for fancy mice?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

PCV for mice 35-40%
RBC 7-11 x10^6/microlitre
Hb 10-20g/dl


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay thank you!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Also:

http://www.ahc.umn.edu/rar/refvalues.html

http://en.aml-vet.com/animal-species/mouse/hematology

Note that ref ranges will change with every lab you use! But they should all be very similar.


----------

